# Got Scammed again!



## The_Apprentice (Jan 26, 2018)

So, I was wondering why I have no recollection of a Mini Quick change tool post holder 6PCS/SET, which I had purchased last year and waited forever. I probably should have been a little more suspicious since the tracking # was really wonky and unverifiable. But hey, I learn lessons hard. And maybe it's due to me waiting for 6 frieken months for a radius tool from Micro Mark to arrive that just taught me to have some patience, LOL.

I finally went to look again on my Amazon records, only to find out that this person had a feedback page that somewhat explained it all...

https://www.amazon.ca/sp?_encoding=...seller=A5TPCCA7ZMYEX&tab=policies&vasStoreID=

Just click the left side feedback tab and read.

Well, I've lost a few hundred by scammers like this over the years so I finally went to talk to Amazon support through chat today... The person has already left Amazon and split (surprise!), but the rep I talked to said they would forward my case elsewhere, and obtain a refund.

Honestly, it wasn't even a hundred dollars I was paying for so no major loss, but sometimes these shysters **** me off, and it gets down to the principle of things! LOL

Since it's tooling related, thought I'd share part of my day with this episode... 

Looked like a REAL GOOD PRICE, but buyer beware!


----------



## brino (Jan 26, 2018)

Wow, 83 transactions and 100% negative feedback.
I have never seen that!

But it says right under his name that:
"alvin  guyton is committed to providing each customer with the highest standard of customer service."​Not so much I guess.

Maybe that's the lesson...if it sounds too good to be true it probably is.
Caveat emptor indeed.

At least there are some "checks and balances" and he has been kicked off amazon, and there is still an avenue for your refund.
But am I sorry you've had to go thru that.
-brino


----------



## 4ssss (Jan 26, 2018)

"alvin guyton is committed to providing each customer with the highest standard of customer service."


Sure he is,   Bad Customer Service at the highest standard


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 26, 2018)

There were a few of these scam artists but Amazon got rid of them quickly IIRC within  a few weeks. 
Amazon will most likely get your money back.


----------



## Firestopper (Jan 26, 2018)

What a d**k.... Why doesn't  Amazon not ban this idiot.


----------



## dlane (Jan 26, 2018)

Tell amazon about it .


----------



## EmilioG (Jan 27, 2018)

I went through something similar with Ebay recently. Luckily, I got my money back through PayPal.
I had mistakenly used the "Return Item" Ebay buttons when I should have used, "Item never received",
I made a mistake, so I closed the "return".  Big Mistake...Ebay told me that once a case is closed like that, you're SOL, (with Ebay).
So I took it up with PayPal and they got my money back the same day.

I pulled the trigger too fast instead of looking at the sellers ratings first.  Feedback like "total scammer"", never again, "don't buy" "Scam"...
Lesson learned., or like someone told me once, "You live, you learn and you still die stupid"..  I went against my own advice.

1. Check the feedback,

2.  write to the seller first to see if they respond.

I write about this so no one here will suffer the same indignity. 

Amazon, I haven't had any problems.  I only buy from known good sellers and Sold and ships from Amazon.


----------



## Bobbycoke (Jan 27, 2018)

I feel your pain......I have a pretty good built in BS meter........have had ionly good results with Craigslist , Ebay, auctions in general......but I needed an x-y milling table [small 18 inches] ans saw an ad from ToolDiscounter for a Palmgren [#Pal49181] had Palmgren handles looked ok [ I know they are no longer USA made] but felt they would have the better grade CCC { cheap chinese crap} and their price was better than most $290 vs $310-$325 so I ordered it...............the only other ones were $140-$150 and the casting and maching looked poor even in their ads.........Well I got it a #49181A .....CCC just like the cheaper one no Palmgren logo on it , no Palmgren handles, lousy machining holes drilled off center [wheel handles] could have been made by stevie wonder!!!!!!!It did have a Palmgren flyer packed with it ,,,,,,,called customer service {AH Hanson got them they quickly sent me to there Tech GUY .....nice man we talked he said oh the 49181A is the newer one , I replied that I wanted the older one as this was crap and explained all that was wrong He totaly agreed with me and admitted that the new stuff they never see and is crap and that I had to contact the store [ ToolDiscounter] and request a return Number and instructions..........2- emails 4-phone calls they say they will contact the shipper and get me the approval to send it back .........3 weeds and no communication .............I can probable machine it to make it useable but that is what I felt I was avoiding......thanks for listening to my rant...........from now on as before I will only but old tooling that I can see and feel............Bobbycoke


----------



## The_Apprentice (Jan 27, 2018)

brino said:


> Wow, 83 transactions and 100% negative feedback.
> I have never seen that!



And that's only the tip of the iceberg I think. Most people like me can't even write up some feedback (there are time limits, etc)... Would seem like they got a nice payout for that scam. Oh well, I'm sure they'll be back on Amazon with some other scheme on their next score...

I hadn't even made my first cut yet on my new Mini-Lathe when I ordered that quick changer. But to be honest, I am sort of falling in love with my 4-way post right now... is there something wrong with me? I was debating on ordering a quick changer again, but now I don't want to lose the 4WTP, LOL.


----------



## projectnut (Jan 27, 2018)

4ssss said:


> "alvin guyton is committed to providing each customer with the highest standard of customer service."
> 
> 
> Sure he is,   Bad Customer Service at the highest standard



It's like the old saying:  *NOTHING IS TOO GOOD FOR OUR CUSTOMERS, SO THAT'S WHAT WE GIVE THEM!!!*


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 27, 2018)

I've been caught a couple of times by these "too good to be true" scam artists on Amazon. Got my money back each time but it's just not worth the hassle. If something looks too good to be true on Amazon it typically is.


----------



## Mystery1 (Jan 27, 2018)

The_Apprentice said:


> And that's only the tip of the iceberg I think. Most people like me can't even write up some feedback (there are time limits, etc)... Would seem like they got a nice payout for that scam. Oh well, I'm sure they'll be back on Amazon with some other scheme on their next score...
> 
> I hadn't even made my first cut yet on my new Mini-Lathe when I ordered that quick changer. But to be honest, I am sort of falling in love with my 4-way post right now... is there something wrong with me? I was debating on ordering a quick changer again, but now I don't want to lose the 4WTP, LOL.


Buy one from Shars or CDCO or even LMS. Not the aluminum one, get the wedge style. You are right across the border from places like CBI so free shipping is often possible.


----------



## The_Apprentice (Jan 27, 2018)

GinStC said:


> You are right across the border from places like CBI so free shipping is often possible.



You know what's interesting? I drove down to Home Depot in New York a few months ago as they have much better variety of selection than what we get in Ontario. I then pulled into a WaMart to see the different foods, then all of a sudden, there was a Harbor Freight store! Well HOLY ****!

I thought all this time HF was so far away as to be unattainable except by online order. I had looked all over for best places to buy a Mini-Lathe close to pick up, and eventually decided to just get my King in Hamilton. 

Next time I cross the rianbowbridge, I'll stop by Harbor Freight and take a look; if only I had known this earlier, I may have ended up with a Central Machinery lathe. Ahah, well to be honest, I like my King, it's got a stronger motor so I'm not going to complain much. Rest of it is pretty much identical to the rest of them.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 27, 2018)

The_Apprentice said:


> Honestly, it wasn't even a hundred dollars I was paying for so no major loss, but sometimes these shysters **** me off, and it gets down to the principle of things! LOL


The point is that the seller is getting away with the scam.  Never allow it, not even for a penny.  When we deal with others over the internet or similar we are trusting them to send what they promised, and they are depending on us to do what we promised, pay for it, as agreed on.  If there is wiggle room, people at both ends will exploit it.  So pin them down, every time, for every little thing they do wrong.  And on your end, pay on time, and don't claim anything you were promised and which showed up as promised.  We need to hold each other accountable for all genuine issues, from both sides.  That is the only way commerce can proceed with confidence.  Live it, do it, and demand it, both as buyer and as seller.


----------



## Mystery1 (Jan 27, 2018)

The_Apprentice said:


> You know what's interesting? I drove down to Home Depot in New York a few months ago as they have much better variety of selection than what we get in Ontario. I then pulled into a WaMart to see the different foods, then all of a sudden, there was a Harbor Freight store! Well HOLY ****!
> 
> I thought all this time HF was so far away as to be unattainable except by online order. I had looked all over for best places to buy a Mini-Lathe close to pick up, and eventually decided to just get my King in Hamilton.
> 
> Next time I cross the rianbowbridge, I'll stop by Harbor Freight and take a look; if only I had known this earlier, I may have ended up with a Central Machinery lathe. Ahah, well to be honest, I like my King, it's got a stronger motor so I'm not going to complain much. Rest of it is pretty much identical to the rest of them.


There is a Princess Auto in St Catharines now, often not worth the drive across the bridge to HF unless it is one of their sale items. When you do go the HF, stop by Wegmans for milk and eggs. Other groceries not worth it, they are less expensive at No Frills, Food Basics etc.
We are surprised that food especially is more expensive. (It is even worse in Sarasota!)

I have a King KC1022ML that I bought off Kijiji. Happy with it!


----------



## core-oil (Jan 28, 2018)

There is a "creature" who has sent me an e/mail  six months back wanting me to allow him to" link In" with my computer, Sadly he was using the same name as a friend of mine in the U.S. , Fortunately I checked with my buddy, Who had no knowledge of who he is  This creep tried the same stunt again last night, I wonder what the hell he is up to, A diirect line to all my passwords etc?
  He has absolutely no chance  One can not be too vigilant  I give the B*****D 100% for trying & & 500% for stupidity


----------



## The_Apprentice (Jan 28, 2018)

GinStC said:


> There is a Princess Auto in St Catharines now,
> 
> I have a King KC1022ML that I bought off Kijiji. Happy with it!



The first time I heard of Princess Auto was last year when I was looking for mini-lathes. The POWER-FIST was their big brand-named mini-lathe, and seemed cheap enough, and I watched a youtube video where it was cutting into aluminum ok. The problem was the specs, it is only 1/3 hp. Any Grizzly G8688 or other clone is ~2/3 hp... so that was a major factor for me, and why I figure on looking elsewhere. I would like to cut reliably into SS. The King 7"x12" has more Amperage on their motors than the rest of the Chinese clones so I went with them. 

Of course, there is always a chance this does not mean more HP, but is a rule of thumb. I did try to look at the motor itself to get other readings on it, but couldn't find much labels. I also contacted King Industrial myself to check if they knew the HP rating, since they listed them for the other lathes, but customer service couldn't come up with an answer either.

I'm still happy with it, though have had to fix a few PROBLEMS just like everyone else usually does.


----------



## Mystery1 (Jan 28, 2018)

I like to support Princess Auto and other local stores, keeps the money in Canada 

These lathes all need some enhancements, some more than others. Old lathes need more work  The 7x14's are all similar enough that advice, and even parts in some cases, for one will work on another brand.

For lowish power machinery you need very sharp cutting tools. This means HSS, not carbide generally speaking. I have cut stainless on a Unimat DB300 , which is definitely not even 1/3 hp. Grind the tool, then use a stone to get the edge truly sharp. Look at it with a magnifier to be sure.


----------

